# Got my 50% off dogfunk coupon & had to pick up a new board



## jely1990 (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on the board and bindings!
How did you get a 50% off coupon?


----------



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes! Got a lib-tech dark series for 330$ (regular 660$). SMOKING deal.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Deffinitely some smokin' deals to be had. Almost pulled the trigger on a split, but went with signal park flat and flux rk30's. Nice score on the ds, it's a great board.

edit: the coupon code is 7NK-1-Y5FES and it's good through Friday.


----------



## vanner (Mar 30, 2010)

Apparently, they are not honoring all brands...for example, they won't accept Mervin boards now.


----------



## jely1990 (Dec 30, 2011)

bseracka said:


> Deffinitely some smokin' deals to be had. Almost pulled the trigger on a split, but went with signal park flat and flux rk30's. Nice score on the ds, it's a great board.
> 
> edit: the coupon code is 7NK-1-Y5FES and it's good through Friday.


Awesome thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

vanner said:


> Apparently, they are not honoring all brands...for example, they won't accept Mervin boards now.


Yeah, but there's still some pretty good deals.
It seems to work on Arbor gear. $250 for a new coda isn't bad 

The coupon only seems to work with winter stuff though, didn't work for longboards for example. Oh well, still a great find


----------



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

vanner said:


> Apparently, they are not honoring all brands...for example, they won't accept Mervin boards now.


The coupon is faulty. If you do it online, its not accepted. You gotta call. I placed an order a few hours ago.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Placed my order a couple days ago...for some new Rome 390 Bosses! They arrive tomorrow, just in time for some weekend shredding


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

Maan! There are some good deals going on. Too bad I just spent money buying a car amp.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

_"Discount is not as good as current sale price"_

Bulls---! Anyway, I only managed to get a pair of Nitro boots discounted in my cart. I really want some sick boards for 50% off.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

thinking of buying ride berzerker, rome targas and dc captors, price $540 can't beat that really


----------



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

d15 said:


> _"Discount is not as good as current sale price"_
> 
> Bulls---! Anyway, I only managed to get a pair of Nitro boots discounted in my cart. I really want some sick boards for 50% off.


That's a glitch/error. You have to call them and get them to manually put the order in for you. Same thing happened to me.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

NoobBoarder said:


> The coupon is faulty. If you do it online, its not accepted. You gotta call. I placed an order a few hours ago.





lo0p said:


> Yeah, but there's still some pretty good deals.
> It seems to work on Arbor gear. $250 for a new coda isn't bad
> 
> The coupon only seems to work with winter stuff though, didn't work for longboards for example. Oh well, still a great find


I just used Live Chat. Supposedly my rep said there's been problems applying the code all day to Lib's.

He told me to place the order first, and then let him know the order number so he could retro-adjust the price.

I also told him I was in Canada and he said the code was applicable.

Edit: And yes, there's probably no way I'm going to get any Burton stuff since they won't ship 'em to Canada.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

so what is the code i need to use?


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

srdeo said:


> so what is the code i need to use?





bseracka said:


> Deffinitely some smokin' deals to be had. Almost pulled the trigger on a split, but went with signal park flat and flux rk30's. Nice score on the ds, it's a great board.
> 
> edit: the coupon code is 7NK-1-Y5FES and it's good through Friday.


there you go


----------



## tonez (Jan 29, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Deffinitely some smokin' deals to be had. Almost pulled the trigger on a split, but went with signal park flat and flux rk30's. Nice score on the ds, it's a great board.
> 
> edit: the coupon code is 7NK-1-Y5FES and it's good through Friday.


here you go


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

> *Does not work on Burton, Ride, K2, or 686.


well damn.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

legallyillegal said:


> well damn.


Yep I can confirm this. Tried to order a Ride board and K2 boots. No go.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I just placed an order. I'm from Canada.

I bought some gloves, a board bag, and a Lib Dark Series 155.

I had to Live Chat with a rep; he told me that the code has had problems all day. I told him I wanted a Lib Dark Series and was wondering if the 50% off code would work. He said yes. He told me to place the order first (which I did), and then he'd retro-adjust the pricing to reflect the 50% off, as well as adjust my shipping rate since the total product amount determines the shipping cost.

In the end, I got a Lib Dark Series 2012 for $333.

I had to pay $159.08 for shipping to Canada (UPS Ground Tariffs Included), but that's what I had to do if I wanted any of this stuff.
Even with shipping included, the total was $592.04 for the gloves, bag, and board. And the board alone costs $666 retail.

Pretty funny I guess.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Also, a great thank you to bseracka for the code!

I've been a "thousands of dollars" customer of BC/DF/WM/SAC but I never got any code about the 50%. Where'd you guys get it? 
How loyal they are to me, haha.

Now it's time to wait for that sick board. I seriously hope I get the swirly coloured base. It would seal the deal so good.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

$185 for a Signal Park Flat what up!!


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

JOnes Solution (in WIDE woot!), G3 skins and Viole Kit for under $750 including taxes!!


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the heads up. Picked up a pair of 32 lashed for $104!


----------



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

i dont see a spot to put in a promo code?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Of course they don't have my burton diodes that I want ....


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Rossbobs said:


> i dont see a spot to put in a promo code?


Go to checkout and hit redemption code. Once you add it you can go back to the cart and it should show up. 

40 minutes left, hurry up and buy!


----------



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

does it end at the beginning of tomorrow or the end of tomorrow?


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Rossbobs said:


> does it end at the beginning of tomorrow or the end of tomorrow?


No idea but I wouldn't risk it. I always order first and cancel later


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Of course they don't have my burton diodes that I want ....


Hahahaha, of course not.


----------



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

ugh i cant do it my moms asleap i wanna get the flow m9 se its a steal!!!! but i still cant this sucks


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

d15 said:


> Hahahaha, of course not.


Or union mc .... 

Is this 50 off the sales price???


----------



## booster (Mar 11, 2012)

I just chatted with them on their Live Chat and asked them if I would be able to purchase things tomorrow and they said "yes" and that it expires tomorrow at midnight.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this 50% off sale price or retail??


----------



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Is this 50% off sale price or retail??


it is 50% off retail


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rossbobs said:


> does it end at the beginning of tomorrow or the end of tomorrow?


I'm pretty sure it ends when Friday's over.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks. I'm holding out for my diodes.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

This was the worst thread for me to find right about now.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Smokehaus said:


> This was the worst thread for me to find right about now.


Hahaha. I'm glad I pulled the trigger. Plus, the fact that I had funds in my Paypal account so I didn't have to dip into my credit card.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

That is my exact problem. Too much money that is not accounted for is a bad thing for me.


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

Was about to sleep until I saw this thread. 2 hours later its 2am and I just pulled the trigger on the Salomon boots F20 25.0 and F22 25.5. Hope one of them fits right. Dogfunk rocks and thanks for the code!

Want to keep shopping...


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lib Tech Skate Banana,
ThirtyTwo Lashed FT Lace Boot

$355.

Awesome deal.


I love the guy who posted the coupon code. My wife on the other hand probably will hate you.:laugh:


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

cjcameron11 said:


> thinking of buying ride berzerker, rome targas and dc captors, price $540 can't beat that really


Ride is one of the brands they didn't discount. I actually wanted to try ride bindings this time around.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Got a Smokin deal on a Smokin Superpark - thank you, bseracka!

and also Flow M9 for a fun-oriented setup, will keep my Force MCs on the Turbo Dream for more freeride / charging.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Will Back country ever put up a 50% code? I want new skis for the wife!


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

pulling the trigger on a GNU RC, F22's, and a GNU B-Nice for the wife thanks for the code :thumbsup:
also if the code doesn't apply correctly just give them a call


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

This came a bit late for me, but better a little late than never. I just ordered a board for what was a really good price from another shop. It's still in route. I just ordered the same board from DF. Even after have to pay for the free shipping to me and the return shipping, I will still save $60. And at these prices, I picked up a second board as well.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

snowman55 said:


> Lib Tech Skate Banana,
> ThirtyTwo Lashed FT Lace Boot
> 
> $355.
> ...





Rider161 said:


> pulling the trigger on a GNU RC, F22's, and a GNU B-Nice for the wife thanks for the code :thumbsup:
> also if the code doesn't apply correctly just give them a call


I can't seem to get any discount on Lib and GNU stuff? Did you guys call them in to get the 50% off?


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

ecks said:


> I can't seem to get any discount on Lib and GNU stuff? Did you guys call them in to get the 50% off?


Yeah bro, thats what it seems like others have been doing. I kinda just went with what I could do online and got a ton of bindings. Gonna call later today about lib, but according to their FB page they are excluded in the code along with a few others. If you call soon, hit me with a PM and and lemme know what they say......side note: if you were in the market for Flux binders in a Large I got three diff versions coming my way and def don't need to keep them all.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I must buy too much stuff cause I could not find a thing I wanted. Damn you Ride and K2! You make some sick shit that I wanted to buy 50% off.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

ecks said:


> I can't seem to get any discount on Lib and GNU stuff? Did you guys call them in to get the 50% off?


Call them or use live chat. The only ones you cant get are K2,Ride,Burton, and 686. The rest are up for grabs.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

^ditto...i was only looking at k2 or Ride bindings...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I almost bought a flow verve. Then an arbor draft. Then a rider's choice.

But I backed away from the keyboard. Only came away with a raiden blackhawk set. I was close though, really close. 

A flow verve for like $160 is such a steal.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

^omg i know...

at one point i had the signal park flat (184), Omni (230), targas (125), Salomon Chiefs (115!) all in my cart....


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

For once, I actually just bought something I need. A new snowboard bag. Upgrading to a wheelie bag. Dakine Low Roller for $60 shipped. Hell. Yes.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> For once, I actually just bought something I need. A new snowboard bag. Upgrading to a wheelie bag. Dakine Low Roller for $60 shipped. Hell. Yes.


Oh shit, I didn't even fucking think about that.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Didn't need to buy anything but.... decided i wanted to try a smokin so picked up a superpark for $250


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

kctahoe said:


> Didn't need to buy anything but.... decided i wanted to try a smokin so picked up a superpark for $250


That's the one board, if they had my size, I would have 100% purchased. But it was too big for me.


----------



## samalama (Mar 10, 2012)

Worked on a pair of Salomon Malamutes. Man I hate rushing to buy boots online for a sale but so worth it if they fit! Thx for the post!


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

jdmccright said:


> Call them or use live chat. The only ones you cant get are K2,Ride,Burton, and 686. The rest are up for grabs.


Awesome, thanks. I grabbed the attack banana for $350. Thats nuts. I was going to get a NS Heritage next year but this is a great deal so I couldn't pass it up.

And their return policy is solid.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> For once, I actually just bought something I need. A new snowboard bag. Upgrading to a wheelie bag. Dakine Low Roller for $60 shipped. Hell. Yes.


I looked throught all the board bags and they were all puny 157's at the biggest. Which size did you get?

I went with the Rome Escort bag (170cm) cause it was the biggest I could find that would fit all my stuff.


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I was able to pick up some new pants!


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

ecks said:


> I can't seem to get any discount on Lib and GNU stuff? Did you guys call them in to get the 50% off?


I used their live chat feature. The person on the chat created the order and had it in my order history list. Once that was done, I called and gave them my CC info. It shipped 3 hours later. That's great customer service.


----------



## fish4it38 (Nov 8, 2011)

I picked up a Signal flat park and some Flux TT30's.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> I used their live chat feature. The person on the chat created the order and had it in my order history list. Once that was done, I called and gave them my CC info. It shipped 3 hours later. That's great customer service.


I had to Live Chat, place an order first, and then have the rep adjust the price by refunding me the difference to my Paypal account.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Just bought a Forum Destroyer and Rome 390 boss's for 350 dollars. 



Thank you for creating this thread.

By the way all you guys who got Lib Techs at the sale price consider yourself very lucky. I spoke to a live chat representative in the same manner and he said that those people where "very uninformed" and that the sales price did not apply to Burton, K2, Mervin, or Ride products. Or maybe i got the shit end of the stick, i don't know.


----------



## jmca11 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yesss thank you Dogfunk and the person who posted the coupon! Ordered on friday and just did the normal 9-12 day shipping, but just looked at the ups tracking and my bindings will be here tuesday! so awesome! will get here the same time as my beautiful new board (from a dif site). and they had a storm in ca! best wkend this winter, can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

I picked up some forum faction bindings for just 80 bucks! cant wait for them to come


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

Rossbobs said:


> I picked up some forum faction bindings for just 80 bucks! cant wait for them to come


Last Friday or today?

On another note: The deal was also good for Ride. My buddy bought a Ride board 50% off.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

metoo said:


> Last Friday or today?
> 
> On another note: The deal was also good for Ride. My buddy bought a Ride board 50% off.


Well he must have gotten lucky cause they didn't allow me to buy a Ride board or K2 boots. :dunno:


----------



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

metoo said:


> Last Friday or today?
> 
> On another note: The deal was also good for Ride. My buddy bought a Ride board 50% off.


On friday. The deal ended then. but the bindings are still $111 im pretty sure. they look totally sick i would recomend


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I never even checked if it worked for other stuff. Was it winter only? I seriously want a nice longboard (have no idea which one to buy though)


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I never even checked if it worked for other stuff. Was it winter only? I seriously want a nice longboard (have no idea which one to buy though)


I think it was winter only. I tried with a few longboards and nothing worked.

If you want advice on longboards, I suggest you head to http://www.silverfishlongboarding.com/


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

for the people who still has buddget.

Never Summer Evo Snowboard from Dogfunk.com

enjoy the 50% off, it still works when I put stuff in my cart


----------



## tonez (Jan 29, 2012)

you sure code still works? i tried it says, Invalid redemption code


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

it keep shows the code expires on 3/16, but still shows discount price on my computer lol.

Maybe I did not turn mine off for a while...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tonez said:


> you sure code still works? i tried it says, Invalid redemption code


I'm in live chat with DF now, coupon code is working via that route. ! :thumbsup:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Purchase complete via chat- code worked just fine on womens Rossi board and burton bindings. Unlike a lot of you... I have a happy wife!


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Purchase complete via chat- code worked just fine on womens Rossi board and burton bindings. Unlike a lot of you... I have a happy wife!


My girlfriend will be happy if I can sell her jacket in a good price lol


----------



## fondles (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah it doesn't work, I tried it too.


----------



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

So it looks like if you had inputted the code previously and didn't purchase anything then it was stored in your cookies and would still work. 

I just bought a NS Evo and an Arbor Coda $499.99 out the door. Stoked.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Shipment arrived - set up the Flow M9 on my daughter's K2 Lunatique, seem great match. She had my old K2 Cinch.

Now I have a solid backup setup - K2 Turbo Dream and the K2 Cinch I got back. This will be to teach friends, early / late season, or potentially sell, as I don't really *need* it.

The prime time resort + slack kit now is Smokin Supoerpark + Union Force MC


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

dcsocal said:


> So it looks like if you had inputted the code previously and didn't purchase anything then it was stored in your cookies and would still work.
> 
> I just bought a NS Evo and an Arbor Coda $499.99 out the door. Stoked.


I thought dogfunk didnt sell Never Summers?

EDIT:


> So it looks like if you had inputted the code previously and didn't purchase anything then it was stored in your cookies and would still work.
> 
> I just bought a NS Evo and an Arbor Coda $499.99 out the door. Stoked.


I checked into it and apparently NS was not part of the sale, you sir are lucky.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

got a GNU carbon credit, rome 390 boss bindings, a stomp pad, and some dakine titans for half price!
awesome


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

Must be nice to have had the code accept online. Many people (me included) were not able to get the code to work online and had to chat or call to get the price adjusted during the period the code was officially valid. I tried to make a new order and use chat assistance, but was denied the 50% off.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

SWEET. Just got my Lib Dark Series and it's a swirly base. Just awesome.

The board feels super light.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

d15 said:


> I just placed an order. I'm from Canada.
> 
> I bought some gloves, a board bag, and a Lib Dark Series 155.
> 
> ...


considering you could have found that board at a lbs for around the same price is pretty funny that you would go threw all the trouble to have it shipped thinkin you got a good deal when you only saved 70$ off retail. When you save 2-$300 off retail then you know how to find deals


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

^ got my banana for $245 with tax at LBS


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

budderbear said:


> considering you could have found that board at a lbs for around the same price is pretty funny that you would go threw all the trouble to have it shipped thinkin you got a good deal when you only saved 70$ off retail. When you save 2-$300 off retail then you know how to find deals


LOL you're an idiot. Prices in Canada are completely different first of all (it's way more expensive).


Second of all moron, including the board bag, and gloves, and the board, it still cost less than what the board alone retailed.
Want to know the value of the original price of the bag and gloves? $200.

Now STFU you spoiled brat.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

budderbear said:


> ^ got my banana for $245 with tax at LBS


Come to think of it, let me explain to your dumb pea-sized American brain why it's a pretty good deal from my perspective.

Had I had paid retailed price for all three items, it would've been $866 US, not including shipping, customs or taxes, etc.

But I managed to get everything shipped to me to Canada for $592.04 US, and not a penny more. 

It's amazing how your dumbass completely ignored the fact that I also bought a bag and gloves as well, and instead simply subtracted "$70" from $666.

You dumb motherfucker.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

budderbear said:


> considering you could have found that board at a lbs for around the same price is pretty funny that you would go threw all the trouble to have it shipped thinkin you got a good deal when you only saved 70$ off retail. When you save 2-$300 off retail then you know how to find deals





budderbear said:


> ^ got my banana for $245 with tax at LBS





d15 said:


> LOL you're an idiot. Prices in Canada are completely different first of all (it's way more expensive).
> 
> 
> Second of all moron, including the board bag, and gloves, and the board, it still cost less than what the board alone retailed.
> ...





d15 said:


> Come to think of it, let me explain to your dumb pea-sized American brain why it's a pretty good deal from my perspective.
> 
> Had I had paid retailed price for all three items, it would've been $866 US, not including shipping, customs or taxes, etc.
> 
> ...


What's the difference between a nun, and a hooker in a bathtub?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

d15 said:


> Come to think of it, let me explain to your dumb pea-sized American brain why it's a pretty good deal from my perspective.
> 
> Had I had paid retailed price for all three items, it would've been $866 US, not including shipping, customs or taxes, etc.
> 
> ...


Lay off the roids mate, feeling a little but sensitive are you? Way to completely go overboard


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> Lay off the roids mate, feeling a little but sensitive are you? Way to completely go overboard


Nah your comment is redundant anyway.  C'mon, the kid thinks I got "$70" off the board price.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

d15 said:


> Nah your comment is redundant anyway.  C'mon, the kid thinks I got "$70" off the board price.


You clearly don't know the context to use the word redundant in, I know what he thought and he was wrong but talk about flying off the handle


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

d15 said:


> Come to think of it, let me explain to your dumb pea-sized American brain why it's a pretty good deal from my perspective.
> 
> Had I had paid retailed price for all three items, it would've been $866 US, not including shipping, customs or taxes, etc.
> 
> ...


Your a dumb motherfucker for thinking you have to pay taxes or shipping. These guys are right you did not score a good deal because you where stupid enough to ship it across the border. and the exchange rate is $0.98 american for every canadian dollar.

Heres one for you. I live in Canada. I payed $350 dollars for a brand new skate banana and Rome 390 boss from that sale. Retail price? $720 dollars US. I legally got it across the border without paying shipping or taxes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

d15 said:


> Nah your comment is redundant anyway.  C'mon, the kid thinks I got "$70" off the board price.





Kwanzaa said:


> Your a dumb motherfucker for thinking you have to pay taxes or shipping. These guys are right you did not score a good deal because you where stupid enough to ship it across the border. and the exchange rate is $0.98 american for every canadian dollar.
> 
> Heres one for you. I live in Canada. I payed $350 dollars for a brand new skate banana and Rome 390 boss from that sale. Retail price? $720 dollars US. I legally got it across the border without paying shipping or taxes.





snowklinger said:


> What's the difference between a nun, and a hooker in a bathtub?


You are all incorrect, and bad at arguing, the internet, and humor. 

The answer is the nun has hope in her soul.

Call people motherfucker in a more earnest way, it not only sounds like you are tougher, but smarter!


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Call people motherfucker in a more earnest way, it not only sounds like you are tougher, but smarter!


i'd take it as a compliment. I only wish i was fucking a mother.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> i'd take it as a compliment. I only wish i was fucking a mother.


Undoubtedly.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> You are all incorrect, and bad at arguing, the internet, and humor.


Nah uh...... you are


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> Nah uh...... you are


 I surrender!


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Kwanzaa said:


> Your a dumb motherfucker for thinking you have to pay taxes or shipping. These guys are right you did not score a good deal because you where stupid enough to ship it across the border. and the exchange rate is $0.98 american for every canadian dollar.
> 
> Heres one for you. I live in Canada. I payed $350 dollars for a brand new skate banana and Rome 390 boss from that sale. Retail price? $720 dollars US. I legally got it across the border without paying shipping or taxes.


Thanks asshole. I'm not fortunate to live close to the border where I can simply pick up my stuff, and maybe have customs let me pass w/o getting taxed. Obviously I had to ship across the border idiot.

You ordered exactly from the same place as I did (dogfunk).
Go fuck yourself.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

d15 said:


> Thanks asshole. I'm not fortunate to live close to the border where I can simply pick up my stuff, and maybe have customs let me pass w/o getting taxed. Obviously I had to ship across the border idiot.
> 
> You ordered exactly from the same place as I did (dogfunk).
> Go fuck yourself.


No no no no, the answer was: _the nun has hope in her soul_.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

omg how did i miss this? the only month I didn't browse this forum and this deal came through? Crap! Would have bought raptor + summit...... shit


----------

